# A New American Civil War; How would it start, go and ultimately End?



## The Fool (Aug 18, 2017)

What do you plan to do?

Being realistic, America is heading towards either formal civil war or just domesticated terrorism being a daily thing everywhere. I have no doubt in my mind the next election is going to give it the spark it needs to evolve into that. And quite frankly, the way things are going, to bet your life and well-being on that not happening is naive at best.

What would probably be the least-effort solution is to just move to the country. Not full inna-woods of course, just, some quaint country-side town that barely even has internet.

Another solution would be to actually learn a whole new language and move to another country. I'm particularly interested in this one because the very corporations that run America are going just as batshit as the domesticated terrorists America is harboring in the name of misguided political correctness. If this is actually the case, I can see America proper completely failing in a few years with the way things are going. And if that happens, not even quaint country towns will be completely safe if they're cut off from most utilities. Hell, lets make a bet that "[Utility Company] Cuts Off Supplies To Small Town For Probably Being Racist" won't be a news headline in 5 years.

I'm not trying to ramble about the end-times or anything, and of course everything might cool down and things will be fine again. But I'm not betting on that, I only have one life and I'd like to hold on to it. And right now I'm doing everything I can to get out of here once and for all.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 18, 2017)

The Fool said:


> What do you plan to do?


Sell guns and ammo to both sides.

I'll accept child slaves if money becomes obsolete.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 18, 2017)

I would probably try to get a job in the arms industry and profit from the war economy.


----------



## millais (Aug 18, 2017)

Hoard my stocks of water filters and Super Male Vitality pills until they replace legal tender in the new barter economy.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Aug 18, 2017)

I'll defend my home and family to the best of my ability.

I've got food, water, and a generator stocked in case of such an emergency were to happen.

Maybe get into the arms trade as well.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 19, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Another solution would be to actually learn a whole new language and move to another country. I'm particularly interested in this one because the very corporations that run America are going just as batshit as the domesticated terrorists America is harboring in the name of misguided political correctness. If this is actually the case, I can see America proper completely failing in a few years with the way things are going. And if that happens, not even quaint country towns will be completely safe if they're cut off from most utilities. Hell, lets make a bet that "[Utility Company] Cuts Off Supplies To Small Town For Probably Being Racist" won't be a news headline in 5 years.


Where'd you even run to, assuming this scenario becomes true? Cucknada? The European Caliphate? fucking Mexico?

If shit really went down the drain you'd still be better off in America.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2017)

The Fool said:


> What do you plan to do?
> 
> Being realistic, America is heading towards either formal civil war or just domesticated terrorism being a daily thing everywhere. I have no doubt in my mind the next election is going to give it the spark it needs to evolve into that. And quite frankly, the way things are going, to bet your life and well-being on that not happening is naive at best.
> 
> ...



lol calm down


----------



## Some JERK (Aug 19, 2017)

It won't come to that. But if it _did..._ I have a decent amount of property in the mountains back east. I'd probably just head there and ride it out.


----------



## millais (Aug 19, 2017)

But for serious, my realistic plan is to throw in my lot with the local Roof Koreans. I can contribute to their firepower, I can survive indefinitely on a diet of barley tea and cold kim-chi, and I'm not afraid of heights.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 19, 2017)

Lol and hope it didn't involve my family for once.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Aug 19, 2017)

Canada is actually pretty nice, I haven't caught wind of too much craziness, overlooking the obvious "misgendering is a human rights violation" thing. Oh wait, I guess I probably shouldn't overlook that.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2017)

millais said:


> But for serious, my realistic plan is to throw in my lot with the local Roof Koreans.



No matter how bad it goes, Roof Koreans are going to protect their shit.

Commie apocalypse, zombie apocalypse, whatever.  Koreans will be there saving humanity.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 19, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> No matter how bad it goes, Roof Koreans are going to protect their shit.
> 
> Commie apocalypse, zombie apocalypse, whatever.  Koreans will be there saving humanity.



So it was Roof Korea that was best Korea all along. Makes sense. They had the high ground.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 19, 2017)

Deny entry to American rapefugees.


----------



## millais (Aug 19, 2017)

In the nearest metropolitan area to me, the largest Korea-town is dangerously close to the inner city and barrios, so it will be first to be besieged and looted by the dark hordes, and the smaller suburban Korea-towns won't have enough stocks of supermarket goods to sustain for a prolonged war. Instead I will rally to the flag of the big conglomerated China/Japan/Korea-town by the interstate. It has a commanding position over the on-ramp and overpass, so we could set up a barricade there and charge a toll for people who want to travel further up the interstate.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Aug 19, 2017)

Start a Catholic conclave

THE CRUSADERS WILL RIDE AGAIN


----------



## JSGOTI (Aug 19, 2017)

Make sure all the Kiwis drink the kool-aid


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Aug 19, 2017)

Probably just kill myself. I'm not much for contingencies.


----------



## m0rnutz (Aug 19, 2017)

Absolutely nothing.

I live in the fucking backwoods, what the fuck is going to happen here? A bunch of hipsters getting shot?


----------



## Another Fellow (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm friendly with the crew of a good-sized boat, so I'd probably see if they want to go ahead and stay off the mainland until it all blows over. I know a couple of real remote communities that would make decent hideouts.

Or take the more realistic option and just disappear. There's a shitton of uninhabited forest in my area and I don't need much food already.

Then when it all blows over, come back and get my foot in the door of rebuilding.

It's all 2011 "what would you do in a zombie apocalypse" bullshitting anyway, so why not have some fun with it?


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 19, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Being realistic



I have just about never seen anything that follows this opener that is grounded in realism.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 19, 2017)

Lol Americans as a majority are too self absorbed, lazy, and pampered to kill in a civil war. It won't happen anytime soon.

But to answer your question, I would try to see which side is close to my values and join it, and if both are shitty I will either be a rapefugee to cucknada or just wait it out.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 19, 2017)

kill everyone

no exceptions


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 19, 2017)

Uncanny Valley said:


> kill everyone
> 
> no exceptions


Even yourself?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 19, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Even yourself?



*no exceptions*


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 19, 2017)

Like most in this thread, I'm pretty sure it won't happen.

I'm honestly not that concerned if it does since I'm planning on continuing my graduate studies either in Canada or the UK (independent of politics, solely a financial/academic choice). If the people I care about are smart they'd get out too.


----------



## PS1gamenwatch (Aug 19, 2017)

Go to East Asia either Japan or South Korea and fight the North Koreans and Chinese. Yeah, either fight the local problems or fight the foreign ones.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 19, 2017)

Since I don't live in the USA, I'll buy a home overlooking the Atlantic and every day I'll sit down, look at the ocean, drink some beer and laugh at the thought of all those faggots dying in a horrifying fashion.

And after we've been invaded by either Russia or China and we're all forced to do the same, I'll tell everyone I was doing it before it was cool.


----------



## SP 199 (Aug 19, 2017)

Keep calm and masturbate furiously to my neko shota porn


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 19, 2017)

Shit myself and do nothing


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 19, 2017)

Go join the fray and collect as much heads of my enemies as humanly possible.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 19, 2017)

Go to sleep.


----------



## Hui (Aug 19, 2017)

Uncanny Valley said:


> rape everyone
> 
> no exceptions



You are American after all.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hui said:


> You are American after all.



Sexual assault is becoming a very severe risk for Americans. Our cholesterol-blocked hearts can't handle the exertion.


----------



## Hui (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm just going by stats.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 19, 2017)

Get some lemonade, sit on my porch, and watch the world burn.


----------



## Robot Holocaust (Aug 19, 2017)

A civil war, eh?


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Aug 19, 2017)

I'll be too busy kissing the ass of our Akbar overlords to care.  Serves you all right for being gay.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 19, 2017)

Shitpost on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2017)

I'll send in detectives!  I'll send in police!  I'll send in EVERYTHING!  IN!  MY!  POWER!!!


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 19, 2017)

Start a new rape gang I guess.


----------



## c-no (Aug 19, 2017)

Become an Hero while everyone actually tries to survive.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Start a new rape gang I guess.



What happened to the old one?


----------



## Ravelord (Aug 19, 2017)

Robot Holocaust said:


> A civil war, eh?



Well played. But lacks nazi air weapon testing on the other side.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 19, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> What happened to the old one?


Creative differences


----------



## Captain Lhurgoyf (Aug 20, 2017)

Best case scenario I'd train myself in the ability to make people explode by overloading their nervous system through fast-paced repeated punches and wander through the wartorn wastelands fighting Nazis and Antifa thugs lording over the weak and helpless with an iron fist in a never-ending quest to prevent chaos and hatred wherever it may stick its ugly head, all while awesome Japanese power metal blares in the background.

But in all honesty I'd probably just hide in Canada.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> What happened to the old one?



I don't trust @Sleep without the stifling confines of laws and civilised society restricting her. When the bombs drop I'm starting up a new gang.


----------



## Un Platano (Aug 20, 2017)

There's droves of hicks where I live that have made a sport of shooting up microwaves out on the road at 2 in the morning. Surely a militia as constant as them will keep the peace.


----------



## Shokew (Aug 20, 2017)

Might as well continue to watch the world burn - either way, another US civil war is not going to happen anytime soon - I'm banking on in any part in my lifetime; just more riots over nothing and not much else beyond that. No one sane wants legit war here, as it is, deep down.

As things are now, seeing as I don't agree with most ideologies that might likely arise from such BS ever even being close to happening, it would be best for me to stay the fuck out of it, knowing it's not going to bring us closer together as a society - just tear us further apart.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 20, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I don't trust @Sleep without the stifling confines of laws and civilised society restricting her. When the bombs drop I'm starting up a new gang.


Can I rape in the new members?


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 20, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> I don't trust @Sleep without the stifling confines of laws and civilised society restricting her. When the bombs drop I'm starting up a new gang.


Lol. You trust her with the confines of laws and civilsed society restraining her.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Aug 20, 2017)

Well, I live in Texas which is pretty much a red state. There might be communist sympathizers in the streets, but I doubt we'll see any real fighting if a full blown civil war comes our way. Domestic terror, maybe. But I think ANTIFA and BLM will get the idea that Texas is un-winnable after their goons get gunned down by armed citizens that have had enough of their shit. Frankly, I would just stay where I am and stock up on supplies until I really needed to bug out. But since I'll more than likely be living close to San Antonio and Austin by the time the next election rolls around, there might be a lot of shit going on in Austin which may or may not spill over into San Antonio. But fuck if I know, San Antonio doesn't seem to suffer from the insanity of liberalism that Austin does (See the Blue Cat Cafe gentrification fiasco) and frankly seems to be a little more conservative at times.

But if all hell breaks loose and I can't possibly stay in San Antonio, I'm just going to make like a /k/ommando and go innawoods. Or innafields in my case since I'll be taking the 281 north toward Dallas and avoiding Austin at all costs in my mad dash to the plains of Oklahoma where I'll just bunk with my uncle who owns a ranch there, have a glass of bourbon with him, swap stories, and wait for this whole thing to blow over.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Lol. You trust her with the confines of laws and civilsed society restraining her.


I like restraints


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 20, 2017)

Sleep said:


> I like restraints


So does @entropyseekswork. That's why she stays caged.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 20, 2017)

I'll definitely be throwing my lot in with the official government death squads that will inevitably form to take out the riffraff and degenerates. Probably wear a pith helmet and a powder blue armband just for the heck of it.


----------



## WW 635 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> So does @entropyseekswork. That's why she stays caged.


Lol I didn't mean for me. I meant the restraints I use on @Dynastia


----------



## RI 360 (Aug 20, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> So does @entropyseekswork. That's why she stays caged.


No, I don't you fucking nigger. You think the quality of life of the neighborhood improves when I can't roam around it.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Aug 20, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> So does @entropyseekswork. That's why she stays caged.


Racoons do not like confined environments at all. It has serious impacts on their mental health. That's one of the reasons why they aren't recommended as pets.


----------



## tehpope (Aug 20, 2017)

I live in a pretty red state. Mostly white and lots of guns. Doubt there'll be much going on out here. Probably just hide out in my basement, play vidya, watch movies / anime, and shit post on the farms. If I don't have electricity, just scavenge for food & water while going through the books I've got.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 21, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> No, I don't you fucking nigger. You think the quality of life of the neighborhood improves when I can't roam around it.


Yes but at the least it keeps you from digging through their trash for dox


----------



## Vex Overmind (Sep 18, 2017)

Be a good Ancap and make sure no white supremacist or SJW violates my NAP. Or else they have provoked me into sending McCommandos with the latest in drone technology to utterly bombard them and their child slave factories.


----------



## Clownfish (Sep 18, 2017)

The Fool said:


> What do you plan to do?
> 
> Being realistic, America is heading towards either formal civil war or just domesticated terrorism being a daily thing everywhere. I have no doubt in my mind the next election is going to give it the spark it needs to evolve into that. And quite frankly, the way things are going, to bet your life and well-being on that not happening is naive at best.
> 
> ...


The best thing you can do is create a new ideal that would transcend the left vs right.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 18, 2017)

Clownfish said:


> The best thing you can do is create a new ideal that would transcend the left vs right.


Disco.


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 19, 2017)

In a situation like this, I would move to some uninhabited area in Alaska that is a good distance from Fairbanks. Build a cabin, stock up, gather guns, and wait it out like some snowy redneck.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Sep 19, 2017)

Jokes on you, I already live in the Maldives, away from any sort of degeneracy.



Spoiler



Jokes aside, it'll never actually become a full fledged civil war. Society is already moving towards the political right just so it can't be associated with antifa and shiet.


----------



## Lensherr (Sep 19, 2017)

Considering I live in an exurban community in the country near the woods, I'd probably have no problems if I kept to myself. I would try and get as many of my friends and family to come to me though so that they'd be safe and we wouldn't run the risk of getting cut off from one another.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 19, 2017)

I'd problably search up how much Australia needs the US, and then go from there.


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 13, 2018)

So, I've been thinking about this for a while now, and I think there may be a civil war in America in my lifetime. Just a hunch I've gotten and have been getting more and more often over the past few months. I was wondering if anyone else had thought the same. If so, how would it go? Who would win? What would the sides be? Would other countries participate or would they leave it in house like back in 1861? Would a civil war be good for the country, ultimately improving things, or would it be a pointless bloodbath? I'm curious about what you all think.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 13, 2018)

It would just be confined to shitposting imo.


----------



## millais (Nov 13, 2018)

It won't happen in your lifetime.


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 13, 2018)

Who would it even be between? Nth vs Sth? Democrat vs Republican? A 2nd American Revolution with civilians vs government? Race War now 1488? Virgins vs Chads beta uprising?

However it played out, the military could put it down within a week or two, if they wanted to.


----------



## JustStopDude (Nov 13, 2018)

Average American cannot use public restroom to take shit. 

As long as TV works, the government has nothing to worry about.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 13, 2018)

Civil War requires a genuine breakdown of the belief in the population in the legitimacy of the State coupled with an inability of the state to maintain order even after it has escalated the use of force all the way to lethal violence. In the case of the First civil war, the southern States felt that with the election of Lincoln they would never be able maintain their way of life via the ballot box, and when they started seceding the federal government of the time had no way to stop them from doing it. So a civil war began.

A second one will be more Syria style though, as any potential fault lines are not geographically distinct. We are far from it though as though people bitch about the system we have not reached the point where people feel it was illegitimate. And even if they did if the system resorted to lethal force to defend itself it would enforce its authority easily.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Nov 13, 2018)

i dont think it's feasible. global trade has left america too dependent upon its own stability to do anything seriously self-destructive in the near future.


----------



## IV 445 (Nov 13, 2018)

Both sides during the First Civil War had much more in common than today’s opponents.


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 13, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Both sides during the First Cil War had much more in common than today’s opponents.



While there are deep divisions at ground level, the actual people in charge of the government basically serve the same corporate masters. The only way the government is going to get behind a war is if the negative press from not supporting a war exceeds the money they'll get from corporate donations they need to win reelections.


----------



## Draza (Nov 13, 2018)

The United States will mostly have a Balkanized Civil War where states will likely break up and declare indepedence or join neighboring countries(Ex.Canada and Mexico), due to political and racial differences. The same thing happen in the Balkans.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 13, 2018)

millais said:


> It won't happen in your lifetime.


This, not in a hundred years even.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Nov 13, 2018)

The worst we'd probably end up seeing is a group of crazies from either side splintering off and becoming a terrorist group similar to the IRA.  I could _very easily_ see certain parts of Antifa doing something of the sort, and there's a lot of precedent for that.  I can't really say the same for the extreme right-wing Nazi camps though, all they ever seem to do is get fat and play the Xbox.  Antifa can at _least_ get out into the streets once in awhile to get hit by cars and tip over trash cans.

...They're a lot like possums in bandanas, now that I think about it.


----------



## escapegoat (Nov 13, 2018)

It's HK-47 said:


> I can't really say the same for the extreme right-wing Nazi camps though, all they ever seem to do is get fat and play the Xbox.



Nah. They sometimes take over remote bird refuge offices and forget to bring snacks.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 13, 2018)

escapegoat said:


> Nah. They sometimes take over remote bird refuge offices and forget to bring snacks.




Yeah but those were mormon fundamentalists and not Nazis. The federal government has had to smackdown a group of mormon crazies every 20 years on the regular ever since their religion was founded. It's almost a tradition at this point


----------



## escapegoat (Nov 13, 2018)

I just assume that 99% of the people most eager for this war have never even been in a public school cafeteria slap fight. The first time they experience actual hurties oughta be enough to call the whole thing off.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Nov 13, 2018)

Which side has access to the nukes?


----------



## Poiseon (Nov 13, 2018)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> Which side has access to the nukes?


I think there are multiple nuke sites in the country, so it depends on how serious fighting becomes. I don't see nukes being used.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 13, 2018)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> Which side has access to the nukes?



Neither.  The nukes are in the hands of sane people, and when people who keep enough nukes to nuke the entire world are saner than you are, you have problems.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Nov 13, 2018)

I seriously doubt it unless maybe there’s some dystopian future where the average American worker is left destitute but as things are normal people aren’t going to take up arms over hurt feelings.


----------



## JimmyMcGill667 (Nov 13, 2018)

I can't see a genuine civil war happening anytime soon. However, there probably will be a large amount of domestic terrorism in the future (think Italy's Years of Lead) and possibly a military coup if socialists ever end up taking power (think Chile 1973, Brazil 1964 or Guatemala 1954). But I can't imagine a situation where the average American is desperate or angry enough to abandon their comfortable way of life and fight.


----------



## Al Gulud (Nov 14, 2018)

Tbh there is no chance its gonna happen. People are to busy enjoying anime,video games, and life in general to actually fight or do something of actual importance. The government won as soon as all these luxuries came into being.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't view it as likely. We're all mad at each other a lot now, but we also were in the 70s during Vietnam, and the early 60s during the civil rights crusade, and the depression in the 30s, and so on. Twitter makes it louder and it does have real ridiculous effects on business but we'll get through it. 

What makes me curious is if it did happen, the fault lines are not between states as they were 160 years ago. Now it's conservative rural areas against a few radical cities... that are also still full of people who would join the conservatives out of mutual interest. But then again, as several have said already, people had the power to rise up in the 19th century, but like an immune system fighting a virus, the government has learned since then.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 19, 2018)

As has been pretty consistently pointed out in this thread, the likelihood of an actual civil war is slim to nil.

But if I were going to hypothesize on a scenario, I'd say in part it'd depend how America's standing military acts. Given that militaries  tend to be  conservative leaning institutions, I would guess that America's army would either sit out the war or, side with the more conservative elements. In either case, given that conservative Americans are better armed and in theory at least, have more ex-military within their ranks, the outcome seems pretty cut and dry. The outcome would also heavily depend on if any foreign actors decided to intervene in the conflict and which side had the best claim to legitimacy of governance as well.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Nov 19, 2018)

EurocopterTigre said:


> But if I were going to hypothesize on a scenario, I'd say in part it'd depend how America's standing military acts. Given that militaries tend to be conservative leaning institutions, I would guess that America's army would either sit out the war or, side with the more conservative elements.


It's a little more complex than that though. Barring some extreme circumstances, the military is prohibited from operating in a peacekeeping or policing capacity on US soil against citizens. Remember that during the first civil war the country essentially didn't _have_ a standing military.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Nov 19, 2018)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> It's a little more complex than that though. Barring some extreme circumstances, the military is prohibited from operating in a peacekeeping or policing capacity on US soil against citizens. Remember that during the first civil war the country essentially didn't _have_ a standing military.


The United States did have a (small) standing army and navy at the outset of the war though, and those that fought for the Union/US were conscripted or volunteered to join the federal army rather than militias under the control of army leadership, as was the case during the Revolutionary war. Thus, I feel there is reasonable justification for considering the "Union/Federal Army and Navy" as a  identical institution to the pre-Civil War United State's army and navy.

Also, remember that the Union was still in name the United States. Further, as a gambit in part to stymie efforts of the CSA to be recognized by the British, Lincon et al. used suppression of rebellion within territory that was still _a de jure part_ _of the United States_ as the cacus belli for the deployment of Federal troops to the south.  (The issue of whether the CSA's succession was technically legal is a debatable and thorny one which nobody in the North particularly wanted to explore. If it was, the United States was launching an invasion of a separate sovereign state. Additionally, acknowledging the CSA was a separate country would set a dangerous precedent which would pose an existential threat to the continuity of the Untied State going forward.) As such, the war on paper at least, was not fought to reclaim territory which was now the property of the sovereign Confederate States of America, but, was instead to to suppress a revolt. As the cherry on top, after the war during Reconstruction, the army was absolutely used as both a peacekeeping and police force in the states which rebelled. There's a reason Southerners will call the Civil War "The War of Northern Aggression." Lincon's actions were absolutely necessary to preserve the United Sates, _however, _they were almost certainly illegal under the justification that was used.

QED:  American military involvement in internal American military/politcal conflicts is not unheard of

Edited because I'm a shit proofreader


----------



## TaInTeDtAcO (Nov 19, 2018)

I could imagine a scenario where you would have idiots like Antifa growing more extreme in their stunts. It wouldn't be unheard of in American history to have assassinations and bombings going on. Those kinds of acts however rarely sit well with the American public, and I think with the technology we have today it wouldn't take much effort on the governments part to quell and potential uprisings. That we're all too fat and lazy to fight each other.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 20, 2018)

I always roll my eyes at antifa/altright crowing about how they're gearing up for war and will totally own the pepe neckbeards/pajama boys on the other side. Just look at them and try to tell me that 99.9% wouldn't be cowering in their parents' basements if shit went down, or the 0.1% that showed up wouldn't get buttfucked.

IMO a civil war II could, maybe, happen in our lifetimes (I'm talking 30-40 years out) but it'll be fought by militarized govt/ex-govt factions, not keyboard meme warriors. Nobody in that conflict will know what a groyper or MAGA chud is.


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 20, 2018)

Not terribly concerned about it.  

I mean:


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 24, 2018)

i low key want a civil war to happen just to see how that'd go before i get shot in a battle or possibly bombed and/or nuked


----------



## whatever I feel like (Nov 24, 2018)

Much like everyone else, I don't see one happening any time soon (duh.)

But, lets have a little fun here. I see such a conflict, well such a so-called conflict, going as such...

Donald Trump does something that goes against the Democratic Party's goals and the governor of California vows that it will not occur within his state. With the backing (tacit or otherwise) of the state legislature he calls out state troopers to block whatever it is that Trump is trying to do (say, immigration raids or whatever.) Trump calls in the army to enforce it.

The Californians do not back down in physical confrontations, with blood maybe or maybe not being shed, and Trump takes this as an opportunity to declare martial law and use the military as police. It all culminates with Trump declaring the state to be in organized rebellion and going Reconstruction on their asses. The rest of the country hates this and votes him out in 2020, thus giving the Commiefornians what they wanted all along.







Oh what a beautiful story that is, course it will never come true.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't see a civil war just because its a more of a cultural schism with no economics involved. The US civil war wasn't much on slavery alone but the economics and the federal power between Free and Slave states that caused it.


----------



## LordofTendons (Nov 24, 2018)

2/3rds to 3/4ths of this country is either overweight or obese. Nobody is going to get up off their ass long enough to flip the bird, let alone to drive to the next state over to shoot someone. The only way a civil war will be fought will be if we can fight it on scooters with a basket full of Cheetos and Mt. Dew attached to the front.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Dec 1, 2018)

I do not see a full blown civil war happening.  Maybe isolated riots that result in some bullets flying.  Think antifa larps actually trying to use guns and getting put down.  Maybe if a commie state like california tried an actual gun confiscation with door kickers that wont end well either.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Dec 1, 2018)

ANTIFA getting raped in the ass, complete rejection of progtard ideals since they'll be the ones who started it. Modern conservatives just want to be able to work a job without killing themselves and to be left alone. Progtards want to butt in on every aspect of life. They're far more authoritarian than conservatives these days so they'd pop it off. 

They'd fail miserably of course, no military would side with them and they are completely unused to anything not wiping their asses. Shit would last a week, at most. Secession is a bit different, but hard to imagine all the people with guns would want to do it. Same thing, progtards try to leave the union and get their shit pushed in.


----------



## spurger king (Dec 1, 2018)

The Virgin Uprising vs. the CHAD CRACKDOWN.


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 1, 2018)

It's more likely that it'll be internal conflicts within states rather than all southern states vs northern. Each state will have a battle, one (completely red/blue) state being the capital.
In the end the right will win, considering you find more conservatives are military trained and just because it's against Americans doesn't mean they won't see them as opponents of democracy and the way of the American life.


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow, Come on, guys; show some . If you believe hard enough, anything can happen --- even Ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Ed. (Dec 1, 2018)

I don't see a second American Civil War happening but if the United States were to surrender to insurmountable enemy forces I could definitely guess there'd be a second American Revolution.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Mar 24, 2019)

Irreconcilable cultural difference between everyday Americans and weirdo far leftist eventually pushed too far in trying to legalize something insane like pedophilia.  

Second an attempted Mass confiscation of guns and liberal state like California which starts out as regional conflict which then escalates. 

And 3rd in the one I think is the most unlikely race War 

Because even though the far left has been proven wrong on absolutely everything they've refuse to admit they were wrong and are just doubling down sometimes tripling down
It's just a matter of time from someone from the far left or far right shoots up at Trump Rally or a bernie.


----------



## Clop (Mar 24, 2019)

There's not going to be much of a 'war' when one side is a bunch of entitled crybullies who think a steak is a holocaust.


----------



## Megaroad (Mar 24, 2019)

Just imagine the front lines full of plaid wearing manbuns and fish mouthed dangerhair troons.


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 24, 2019)

I don't think there's going to be a proper war when the far left and right are undisciplined, out-of-shape and most likely lack any military training what so ever.

Eh, worst case a Soy-fed horde of Dangerhairs and Hipsters try to start something in California but ultimately get foiled by the Police, Military ect, but I just can't realistically see a 2nd Civil War happening in the near future.


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 24, 2019)

A Ben Shapiro speech when he accidentally assumes a dogs gender.


----------



## The Absolute Madlad (Mar 24, 2019)

Probably some form of infringement of Constitutional rights, likely the First or the Second Amendment. In the unlikely event of such a civil war, there would probably be hundreds of sides all vying for control, rioting in black-majority inner cities and in prisons, too. The military would probably be split along ideological lines as well. 

But then again, hopefully, the population won't act like a boiling frog and do nothing until it's too late.....


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 24, 2019)

Lootboxes, probably.


----------



## 2138_1255 (Mar 24, 2019)

But, who are the "Secessionists/Rebels" going to be? 

1. The "Union" would be the remnants of the _status quo_ struggling to rein in the 'secessionists' just as before.

2. The above, of course pre-supposes that the US would break up into [only] two opposing 'sides'. 

3. Personally, I don't buy the above model at all; I'm betting on something like Thomas Chittum's "3000-mile-wide Yugoslavia", unless some external power uses the breakup as an excuse to invade.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 24, 2019)

Gamers will finally rise up


----------



## Mewtwo_Rain (Mar 24, 2019)

There's many ways it could happen:

Number lock out/attempts to undermine the electoral college/Texas turns blue/Demographic shift and actions from said shift by specific groups. Politicians pushing for violation of rights, abuse of power, etc. (Political assination/ attacks on children similar to what's been happening)

Though, I believe due to voting demographics if there was a civil war, eventually it would most likely turn into a race war or a multitude of mini-wars. (Legal vs. Illegal, racial, etc.) Since politics aren't branded on your forehead it'd be harder to stop or put down an opposing political force outside of their well spoken elites. 

There's also the counter possibility even if said events occur people will become complacent and no war or civil war will occur which is more frightening honestly.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 24, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Gamers will finally rise up


Gangweed confederacy vs United Society of Veronica


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 24, 2019)

If such a thing ever starts, it'll start in Florida.  It's always Florida.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Mar 24, 2019)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> Irreconcilable cultural difference between everyday Americans and weirdo far leftist eventually pushed too far in trying to legalize something insane like pedophilia.



Eh, if anyone who currently participates in Drag Queen Story Hour can sleep soundly through the night without being lynched, then the civil war will never go hot.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 24, 2019)

Fish-Eyed Fool said:


> If such a thing ever starts, it'll start in Florida.  It's always Florida.


The good news is florida is very bombable if it came to that


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Mar 24, 2019)

The only real motivation I see would be caused by guns, tbh. 

Now, I really doubt that would ever happen in America, but in the remote case it does happen, I can see Americans actually fighting hard over this to keep their Second Amendment. Of course, this would have to come from the government because I can't imagine your average Antifa goon trying to take someone's gun. Seriously, lol.


----------



## KotatsuApe (Mar 25, 2019)

So basically this, but irl


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Mar 25, 2019)

Trump tweeting Gamergate.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 25, 2019)

EDIT: THE WAR THAT ALMOST WAS.

Trump gets reelected in 2020. Someone attempts an Archduke Ferdinand before or after the fact.

The entire country goes into anxiety attack mode. The usual suspect journos turn up their media machine full blast. "Straight White Men, You Deserved This!" but more importantly, "Get Ready, They're Coming After Us (And Why That's Not Okay!)" They spin propaganda that rouses the NPCs out of lethargy and into violence.

Right on cue too because some far-right /pol/tards decide to take some potshots at hipsters, burn down a few juice bars and a synagogue or three. Antifa organizes a massive retaliation force. They launch a full-scale riot, smashing cars and punching faces. They clash with the Right in Charlottesville times a hundred.

Following that, the hardest of the hard SJWs seize control of California and declare secession. They finally get to have the cool Revolution and try out the neo-Marxist paradise they always wanted. The People's Democratic Republic of California is born. Danger Hairs, soys and troons emigrate there enmasse for _the con to end all cons_.

Any 'civil war' is over before it has a chance to begin. First, The United States imposes a massive tax on water shipments to California. Wildfires, droughts. It's a fun time.

Meanwhile, everything in the new Western province starts out seemingly great as usual. No currency! Inclusivity! We work for each other! We pay each other with bartering! There's gonna be a huge party in San Francisco! Everybody bring your own tofu and swing your penetrative clits to the woke music, fap fap fap!

Except...getting that new government set up is tough. There's massive anarchy for a while. Lots of murder, lots of rapes. Then of course it takes a while getting all those government factories going. And nobody ever learned how to farm. Millions of people starve.

They blame all the white people and subsequent Allies stupid enough to have stuck around and start rounding them into death camps. The ruling body becomes massively corrupt. Communism fails again.

The entire thing falls apart in a short amount of time. The United States moves in, basically sidesteps a pathetic attempt at a resistance force, and takes California back.


----------



## A Logging Company (Mar 25, 2019)

The abilities of state surveillance and the overall low testosterone levels of the average American male in my opinion makes it unlikely there will be a mass violent conflict that could be called a war. If you notice most successful terror attacks are done as lone wolves, because if you have more than 3 people involved the government is going to find out about it. Most Muslim terrorist in The West don't do attacks based on orders on high like a Mafia hit, they just swear allegiance to ISIS, Al-Quedia, or whomever is the hot Islamic branding that week and go on Truck of Peace joy rides.

The one issue I could see sparking a civil war is abortion, which I'm personally ambivalent about. The two sides of the abortion debate are the only ones with the resources, man power, political power, and the the raw spiritual and psychologically motivation to plunge the country into civil war.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 25, 2019)

There will be no civil war. If citizens start attacking each other due to political differences then the government will do what it has always done which is step in and arrest/kill/whatever everyone involved.

A civil war like the actual one where a singular faction gains enough power to cause entire states to secede against the Union is very very unlikely to happen in the modern political and economic climate.

Any state(s) trying to secede from the rest have the responsibility to form a new nation, make said nation self-sufficient and recognized by foreign powers. The confederacy failed on every single account. It's people and soldiers started starving, it couldn't be officially recognized by any European nation without the Union declaring war on said nation, and it's government was questionable.

At worst a massive riot could happen like Charlottesville x100 or a Trump/Bernie rally being shot up with a high death toll like New Zealand or Vegas. Although i'm not even sure about that since most rallies have armed security anyway.


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Mar 25, 2019)

Do you think that a wealthy middle class man/woman in the XXI's Century is going to grab a weapon and enter a militia just because he thinks that the frogs are gay or some shit? Of course not: nobody in the modern society lives in a true culture of violence and militarization. Why makes you think that some of these pricks are willing to go to an actual war without knowing at all the implications of a military conflict within your own nations?


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 29, 2019)

2020 will be an interesting year and could conceivably explode, no matter who gets elected. 

With 6 months (at least) worth of food, water and ammo, I'm at least a bit better positioned than the average joe.  I might  be able to see how those 405 grain Buffalo Bore 45-70 Magnums interact with the center of mass........


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 29, 2019)

The USA has competing groups but does it have fanatical groups with a clear leadership?

The Confederacy had the southern aristocracy to organize them but what does the modern right and left have? Generic milquetoast neoliberal democrats? Widely unpopular neocons?

The Spanish Civil War was more disorganized but the rightists had Franco and the Spanish military staff while the left simply rose up as reaction to the right botching their coup thanks to the Spanish police.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 27, 2019)

We spend so much time talking about the "will Civil War II happen" that we never get to how we can make that a reality.

With the 2020 elections looming, what is the best way we can send at least 65,853,514 American citizens to their deaths?


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 27, 2019)

Force them to watch all their favorite film and video game franchises get killed by political hacks and incompetent management?

That would make a lot of people want to kill themselves, I'm sure. Save on bullets at least.


----------



## Arm_of_the_Lord (Dec 27, 2019)

kill them


----------



## CatParty (Dec 27, 2019)

The only way to win is to not play


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 27, 2019)

CatParty said:


> The only way to win is to not play



In theory, yes. But in practice, it might be inevitable.


----------



## dopy (Dec 27, 2019)

type on your keyboard _extra_ really hard to win


----------



## Alex Poulos (Dec 27, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> We spend so much time talking about the "will Civil War II happen" that we never get to how we can make that a reality.


I see some random.txt potential here. That said, I recommend to put some serious effort in propagating gun ownership amongst furries.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 27, 2019)

Why would you want another Civil War?


----------



## No Exit (Dec 27, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Why would you want another Civil War?


Because civil war era tech and music is really neat and a revival of it would be like an american renaissance.

Also nothing pwns libs like a bullet in the brain.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 27, 2019)

> what is the best way we can send at least 65,853,514 American citizens to their deaths?



Put a freeze on welfare payments.

Come back a week later and the entire east and west coasts will be nothing but a smoldering ruin.


----------



## Franjevina (Dec 27, 2019)

When the time comes for the good ol' USA .... i don't think it will be " second civil war " more like POOF-next day it's gone situation like with the fall of Soviet Union .

I mean who's gonna fight ? New York fags who can't survive more than 8 hours without Starbucks or niggaz from Da hood who can't even hold gun straight .


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Dec 27, 2019)

Franjevina said:


> I mean who's gonna fight ? New York fags who can't survive more than 8 hours without Starbucks or niggaz from Da hood who can't even hold gun straight .



Let's not forget fat fucks who can't survive without their hit of sugar or can't run very far.

Honestly, with all of the dumb fucks gone, it's more like a renaissance.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 27, 2019)

Look sometimes war is good.  It cleans out the shit.


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Dec 27, 2019)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Look sometimes war is good.  It cleans out the shit.



You have to minimize the deaths and provide good veteran services afterwards. War has a dysgenic effect because you send your best men to get killed/injured. The military can't recruit anyone at or below an 80-85 iq because they fuck things up and can't follow orders.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 27, 2019)

Whatever happens, Trump needs to start an overseas war, and send all the  most "heavily urban recruited" units of the Army  overseas to fight it.This goes doubly for National Guard and Reserves from urban areas. I think the African theatre would be especially good. Then leave them there when the purge on the homefront is done.



Urist Steelthrone said:


> You have to minimize the deaths and provide good veteran services afterwards. War has a dysgenic effect because you send your best men to get killed/injured. The military can't recruit anyone at or below an 80-85 iq because they fuck things up and can't follow orders.



LOL we used to go to the US to train  once or twice a year. I find it very hard to believe all the mongs I saw there were held to a strict 85+ IQ standard. There were some prize tards, especially among the simians.


----------



## Omnium Ultimatus (Dec 27, 2019)

CatParty said:


> The only way to win is to not play


One would be better off staying clear of the war, either by fleeing the country or moving into one the territory of one of the civil war's more stable factions. 



CheezzyMach said:


> Why would you want another Civil War?


Let's be honest, America is reaching its expiry date, and it's inevitable a severe conflict will erupt soon. A civil war is an effective way to shake up the political landscape from the bottom up.


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Dec 27, 2019)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> LOL we used to go to the US to train  once or twice a year. I find it very hard to believe all the mongs I saw there were held to a strict 85+ IQ standard. There were some prize tards, especially among the simians.



That's only because there's a soldier shortage. If everyone was not fat, they would have more people to choose from in the first place. In plus, the tards must be savants. Any normal tards wouldn't survive.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Dec 27, 2019)

Civil War 2.0 would be a fucking shitshow if it ever takes off. How many factions will there be, for starters? Everyone and their wine aunt has different ideas of what is the standard for their political leanings so cohesion will be almost impossible to achieve and a tangible goal would never be agreed upon.


----------



## Chan Fan (Dec 27, 2019)

Have SJW's volunteer to die so minorities don't have to


----------



## CheezzyMach (Dec 27, 2019)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Civil War 2.0 would be a fucking shitshow if it ever takes off. How many factions will there be, for starters? Everyone and their wine aunt has different ideas of what is the standard for their political leanings so cohesion will be almost impossible to achieve and a tangible goal would never be agreed upon.


Plus foreign powers like Mexico and China would exploit the chaos for their benefit.


----------



## ScatmansWorld (Dec 27, 2019)

Time to break out these bad boys again.












*TL;DR *: America as a nation will be non-existent the second a Civil War is called, and the government would rather start World War III than face an internal battle they know they'll most likely lose.


----------



## Archon (Dec 27, 2019)

CatParty said:


> The only way to win is to not play


Shall we play a game?


----------



## Crabbo (Dec 27, 2019)

enough people would starve to death in a proper civil war.

The cities don't have enough food in their city limits to feed everyone, and on a breakdown of shipping and resources coming in, those larger numbers in places like san Francisco and new York would result in massive anarchy as the poor and armed sections of the city make their moves on the more affluent sections of the city. 
It would happen too quickly (maybe riots like the Rodney king at first) but they would escalate as stomachs stayed empty.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Dec 27, 2019)

No Exit said:


> Because civil war era tech and music is really neat and a revival of it would be like an american renaissance.
> 
> Also nothing pwns libs like a bullet in the brain.



Dude Civil War 2 electric BOOGALOO will not be as cool as the first one. 

We'll have battalions of zoomers with semiauto remington .22's (because they are too weak and crippled by student debt to use anything else) and there battle anthems will be Lil Yachty and 21 Savage. Fortnite dances will be done before battle to improve moral, they will oof when they die and they will YEET when they kill. 

Their tanks will be modded WRX's and lowered early 2000s BMWs both equipped with giant ear piercing mufflers to make the enemy go deaf.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 27, 2019)

Crabbo said:


> enough people would starve to death in a proper civil war.
> 
> The cities don't have enough food in their city limits to feed everyone, and on a breakdown of shipping and resources coming in, those larger numbers in places like san Francisco and new York would result in massive anarchy as the poor and armed sections of the city make their moves on the more affluent sections of the city.
> It would happen too quickly (maybe riots like the Rodney king at first) but they would escalate as stomachs stayed empty.


Oh my god please this. My fantasy come true. Clean out the city.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 27, 2019)

The best way to win is to not play.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 27, 2019)

CheezzyMach said:


> Why would you want another Civil War?



So I can nihilistically kill, rape, and plunder people I hate, as a Champ Ferguson style guerilla, until I gloriously die in a shootout with Federals.


----------



## BajaBlaster (Dec 27, 2019)

I thought it was already established that the libs would lose because they gave away all their guns?


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 27, 2019)

BajaBlaster said:


> I thought it was already established that the libs would lose because they gave away all their guns?


If you look at Spanish history libs lost because their forces were too uncoordinated and self interested to form a union.  They lacked the brutality of the opposition.  Meanwhile Russian commies were the opposite.  Probably because Russians were based as fuck.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Dec 27, 2019)

Chan Fan said:


> Have SJW's volunteer to die so minorities don't have to


Either way, they are the very first to go,  way I see it. The nigs'll do away with more of them than anyone, if only by sexual predation alone.  Let the animals waste their ammo and dull their bayonets on troons, for all I care. Win/win.


----------



## pepsifan2004 (Dec 27, 2019)

Fuck up the 2020 elections as bad as possible and start mass piling weapons, stealing from the armed forces in the process


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Dec 27, 2019)

FUHRER 2.5


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Dec 28, 2019)

With the US in chaos, the way is clear for India to become the next superpower.


----------



## Sped Xing (Dec 28, 2019)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Look sometimes war is good.  It cleans out the shit.



You're thinking of Metamucil.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Dec 28, 2019)

The only way to win is not to play.

Get as off grid as you can. If there are some people you only know online and don't want knowing your PO box, get a ham radio license and learn how to use Winlink. DXing wifi using a long range antenna may work too, but no Steam for you buddy.

I'll be in my bunker with more MREs than Steve can eat in a month of Sundays.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 28, 2019)

just start killing people indiscriminately, easy.


----------



## ??? (Jan 2, 2020)

The best war is the one you win without fighting. Trump is doing a great job delegitimizing the media, intelligence community, billionaires, and the DNC. He's also remaking the courts for at least a generation.

Ideally the left will lose in 2020, chimp out, and become violent. This gives Trump political capital he can spend. If he spends it on these things, he will cement Republican control for decades:

* Clarify the definition of natural born citizen to be only those who have at least one parent that's a citizen, and apply it retroactively to get tens of millions of anchor babies reclassified as illegals and deported.

* Challenge previous amnesties as unconstitutional and deport the migrants afterwards.

* Redefine most jobs as not being eligible for various visa worker importation programs. Trump is already doing this.

From there Tucker Carlson can run in 2024, and continue to hammer the Democrats when he wins. The Democrats will respond with more violence and lose even more legitimacy.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 4, 2020)

the best way to win the war is to #TrustThePlan, patriots. don't do anything stupid if the government decides to confiscate your guns, just hand them over and be patient. it's all part of Trump's 4D chess. the truth will be revealed soon, just wait.

WW1GWAGA


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 5, 2020)

??? said:


> * Clarify the definition of natural born citizen to be only those who have at least one parent that's a citizen, and apply it retroactively to get tens of millions of anchor babies reclassified as illegals and deported.



That is horrifically immoral and it's not going to happen. The Constitution and precedent are very clear that anchor babies are legitimate citizens, whether or not it was a good idea to allow them to be. You can't just go yanking people's citizenship away at will.


----------



## Coleslaw (Jan 5, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Time to break out these bad boys again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for having them. I've been looking for them for years.


----------



## Horus (Jan 5, 2020)

We could put Mundane Matt in charge of all false flag operations.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 5, 2020)

ScatmansWorld said:


> Time to break out these bad boys again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is why the government backed down in the face of all the Virginia 2nd Amendment sanctuary zones. Citizens need to get organized into trained, armed, statewide militias and start making more liberal use of the *lead veto *against government encroachments. It doesn't have to be a huge percentage of the state. Five to ten percent will do. Here's how it works: when the government wants to enforce some intolerable bullshit on a state, people across the state say, "Fuck you, come and make us do it, but we'll shoot you if you try." Then they turn out in force to show they're not bluffing.

The groups that have acted recently have lost standoffs because they're pathetically tiny. Like what, a few dozen people? They're beaten by keeping them isolated from the general populace. There's gotta be a whole lot of organizing, the more widespread the better, for this system to work, but once it's in place, at least 95% of the time the government will back down. Because the government will fear things snowballing into a civil war with a trained, organized, armed populace that's ready to act, for the reasons above.

You'll be amazed at how much the percentage of progressives who want to enforce bullshit rules on everyone else drops when those progressives are suddenly facing the possibility of getting shot or having to shoot people to enforce those rules. They encroach now because it's easy. It's easy to say you want to confiscate guns, shut down this website or that paper for offensive speech, tell states to stop enforcing border laws (Obama tried to do this to Arizona), change the rules of an election to rig it, take this kid from parents and put them on hormone blockers (currently this is being fought over when parents disagree, but eventually they'll move to school counselors n' shit being able to demand it against both parents' wishes if they get their way), etc when you know nobody will resist. People have been trained by the media to be apathetic and helpless. Once someone says, "If you want this you better be ready to face my rifle for it, because you'll only get it over my dead body" most of the proponents of these various forms of bullshit will suddenly realize they don't actually want it so badly after all. Most of them are society's laziest, most self centered, and most fragile, and the least willing to self sacrifice, so it's a wonderful check on the political power of people who make the worst decisions for society.

An armed, trained, and willing public will accomplish a lot with little to no actual violence. Merely the threat of it if others try to force something truly intolerable will be enough. That is the lead veto.


----------



## ??? (Jan 5, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> That is horrifically immoral and it's not going to happen. The Constitution and precedent are very clear that anchor babies are legitimate citizens, whether or not it was a good idea to allow them to be. You can't just go yanking people's citizenship away at will.


It's moral because almost none of the nations these people come from allow birthright citizenship, so why should we? Turnabout is fair play.

Besides that, a sizable minority of anchor babies loathe the USA and the descendents of those who conquered this land and established the USA. They openly fly the flags of their ancestral homelands; it is immoral to deprive them of the richness and diversity their homelands contain, especially when they are so unhappy here in the USA.

I know it is terrible that we are losing the stunning beauty of 4' 10" 180 lb Guatemalan women; the unique genius of Honduran men in the fields of unauthorized business, clandestine chemistry, and human decapitation; and most of all the unsurpassed flavor, bouquet, and gastrointestinal implications of street tacos sold by men with bold and unconventional hygiene habits... but America will endure. We couldn't possibly make Mexican food without actual Mexicans, of course.


----------



## byuu (Jan 5, 2020)

The problem with a Civil War is that all these people with fuck you money who already corrupted the existing government will just get to safety on their private islands or European mansions. And then come back when the dust has settled to corrupt the new one.
So what's the point?


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 5, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> The problem with a Civil War is that all these people with fuck you money who already corrupted the existing government will just get to safety on their private islands or European mansions. And then come back when the dust has settled to corrupt the new one.
> So what's the point?


Option B: They hire PMCs, carve out fiefdoms and sell slaves/organs to china and the saudis. Any civil war would be so scattered and full of unknown or independent actors that I personally think it would be like gang warfare on a national scale. Even if/after two main opposing sides coalesced you'd still have tons of people working and living behind enemy lines of their ideological opponents.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 5, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> Option B: They hire PMCs, carve out fiefdoms and sell slaves/organs to china and the saudis. Any civil war would be so scattered and full of unknown or independent actors that I personally think it would be like gang warfare on a national scale. Even if/after two main opposing sides coalesced you'd still have tons of people working and living behind enemy lines of their ideological opponents.


American plebs are conditioned to see two sides to every conflict due to the existence of a two party system for pretty much the entire history of the country. Consider how quickly most Republicans rallied around Trump after it looked like he'd irreparably fractured the party. This is how Americans deal with political conflict, instinctively.

In the event of a civil war, most people will naturally align with what are held to be the mainstream "left" and "right" sides of the conflict. Sure there will be offshoots and independent actors and tons of people with their own agendas, but they'll have to ally with one of the two main sides or be considered illegitimate and in need of an ass kicking by both of the main factions, which will be the kiss of death. Every third party will have to align with one of the two main factions and play by their rules to some degree if they want to actually be any kind of meaningful player and not get their shit kicked in very quickly. Zuckerbergland would only be allowed to exist if it bows to Liberalsocialistan and maintains a mutually beneficial alliance with Liberalsocialistan (since the right fucking hates Zuckerberg). You're not going to see Zuckerbergland waging child slave turf wars with Bezoslivakia and Sorosistan because neither the main right or left factions will put up with that shit, for practical reasons if nothing else.

If it happens, it'll basically be a more violent version of how the two party system currently works, not one of these chaotic situations like in Africa where a billion different tribes that were arbitrarily placed in one country after WW2 and don't even speak the same language are fighting each other for control.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 5, 2020)

> American plebs are conditioned to see two sides to every conflict due to the existence of a two party system


Well I mean that's humans in general. There are entire large populations within the US who hold no allegiance to either established party line. Every country with a grudge would have "retired" military personnel "vacationing" amongst already established and insular immigrant populations and the dark money would flow like pinot at a wine aunt party.



> You're not going to see Zuckerbergland waging child slave turf wars with Bezoslivakia and Sorosistan because neither the main right or left factions will put up with that shit, for practical reasons if nothing else.


Really? Cause that's pretty much what happened when the soviet union fell and that wasn't near the level of conflict and chaos we are talking about here.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 5, 2020)

What if nothing happens and America stays Clown World forever?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 5, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> Really? Cause that's pretty much what happened when the soviet union fell and that wasn't near the level of conflict and chaos we are talking about here.


The Soviet Union spent over half a century wiping out any structured opposition to the government. When the government finally collapsed under the weight of its own rot, there was a massive power vacuum because there were no large, organized groups to move in and replace it. People sided with crime lords because there were no other real power options in their region. Conversely, who controls parts of the middle east whenever a power vacuum appears? Islamic militants. Different parts of the world function by different rules regarding this stuff, but kleptocracy fiefdoms only tend to function successfully in areas without organized religious, political, or nationalist groups who have access to guns to shoot back at PMC's. Such groups are far better motivated and more willing to make material sacrifices to win.

The US has two large, organized groups: the Democrats and Republicans, and most of the populace is going to break off into militarized versions of those groups in the event of a civil war. It just makes too much sense from a survival perspective to do otherwise. Like the old cartoon from the dawn of the American Revolution, it'll be join or die. The Republican faction is already going to have a lot of people who are armed, and both factions are going to control a good chunk of the old military, police, intelligence, etc. Almost nobody is going to side with Bezoslivakia unless they're paid and nobody will feel any personal loyalty to it, which puts it in a very dangerous position.


----------



## Null (Sep 19, 2020)

I just merged 4 threads together about a US Civil War.


----------



## Gramh (Sep 19, 2020)

Americans are generally lazy and bitchmade, you can't even get most of these fucks to vote on their own rights or pay attention to who they are electing let alone get enough of them to pick up weapons and take shots at anyone unless it's some panzy ass kid going to his first big boy protest and damn near gets his ass kicked. There wouldn't be enough of a group with convictions that strong to do a goddamn thing as long as they could order their chicken tendies and go watch Family Guy.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 19, 2020)

It would be very low intensity. At worst antifags would knock out power lines every month, causing problems. Also protests in roads. This would only happen under a Republican President. They would never ruin the country if they are the ones in office. 

If Trump wins in November, then things will get worse. They will use COVID and more riots to make him look bad. They will crash the economy. Trump will not be able to do anything because of congress. He will watch as everything burns around him. They will the disaster for 2024, so they can get a Democrat in office.

They will take your guns, and conservatives will do nothing. They will pass hate speech laws, and conservatives will do nothing. They will brain wash your kids (just like they are doing now), and conservatives will do nothing.

Conservatives never have done shit. Conservatives never do shit.


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 19, 2020)

Null said:


> I just merged 4 threads together about a US Civil War.


based and kiwipilled nool


----------



## DeadFish (Sep 19, 2020)

Distant Stare said:


> It would be very low intensity. At worst antifags would knock out power lines every month, causing problems. Also protests in roads. This would only happen under a Republican President. They would never ruin the country if they are the ones in office.
> 
> If Trump wins in November, then things will get worse. They will use COVID and more riots to make him look bad. They will crash the economy. Trump will not be able to do anything because of congress. He will watch as everything burns around him. They will the disaster for 2024, so they can get a Democrat in office.
> 
> ...


Maybe it time to create a new party with a different ideology? Reinvent conservativism


----------



## PaleTay (Sep 19, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Maybe it time to create a new party with a different ideology? Reinvent conservativism


That would go as well as Sargon's attempt at politics. Actually pushing back on progressivism would kill your numbers with women.


----------



## DeadFish (Sep 19, 2020)

PaleTay said:


> That would go as well as Sargon's attempt at politics. Actually pushing back on progressivism would kill your numbers with women.


Sargon relabeled liberalism and try to sell it as something different. That is why he failed.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 19, 2020)

A second US Civil War would resemble the Iraq war but happening here at home instead of the middle east, ie the US military versus an insurgency. 

If Trump wins reelection the Democrats may decide to have their Antifa and BLM puppets take it to the next level from rioting and looting and into a full on armed insurgency engaging in guerilla tactics against the military and the police, all the while the Democrats supply them with weapons and run interference for them through the media, framing them as brave freedom fighters against fascism (I can hear it now "yes the violence is disturbing but it's necessary after 400 years of violence against BIPOC people") 

On the flip side to that if Trump loses I can see a conservative insurgency springing up, if depending on how successful the left becomes in stripping rights away from white people.

Either way American politics have reached a point where I'm increasingly not seeing how it's going to be sorted out without violence, when people stop talking and compromising, as they have, that leaves only violence as the inevitable next step.


----------



## Prince of Crows (Sep 19, 2020)

Don't see a civil war happening. Maybe the USA just becomes Brazil 2?


----------



## gasthekikes1488 (Sep 19, 2020)

You need two sides for a civil war that are willing to kill and to be killed for their cause.
Anyone who still thinks American “right-wingers” (both cringe Zionist boomers and edgy online incels) will defend their professed “beliefs” in an armed conflict at this point is certified delusional. These doormats fold over Twitter comments. They were doomed the moment they surrendered moral authority to the kikes and sexual deviants. Who can now deny that moralism is the ultimate instrument of power?
Notice how no one on the left ever backed down an inch. They are deranged, implacable religious fanatics. The only people who can stand ground against them are other religious fanatics, like the ones from the Middle East.
The best accelerationist outcome you can expect in case of Kushner/Blompf winning is a violent purge of everyone to the right of Karl Marx alongside their families with basically zero resistance, which would be a good thing because the American “right” was never worth anything in the first place.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Sep 19, 2020)

I can't wait to play Wasteland 3, except with leftists.


----------



## Stoneheart (Sep 19, 2020)

gasthekikes1488 said:


> Anyone who still thinks American “right-wingers” (both cringe Zionist boomers and edgy online incels) will defend their professed “beliefs” in an armed conflict at this point is certified delusional. These doormats fold over Twitter comments. They were doomed the moment they surrendered moral authority to the kikes and sexual deviants. Who can now deny that moralism is the ultimate instrument of power?


Mexicans and rural whites will defend their churches and block food to cities. 

there were mexicans, italians and irish  on riot patrol in the last months.  they will not let negros and faggots burn down their churches.


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Sep 19, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> A second US Civil War would resemble the Iraq war but happening here at home instead of the middle east, ie the US military versus an insurgency.
> 
> If Trump wins reelection the Democrats may decide to have their Antifa and BLM puppets take it to the next level from rioting and looting and into a full on armed insurgency engaging in guerilla tactics against the military and the police, all the while the Democrats supply them with weapons and run interference for them through the media, framing them as brave freedom fighters against fascism (I can hear it now "yes the violence is disturbing but it's necessary after 400 years of violence against BIPOC people")
> 
> ...



I don't think so.  It's WAY too risky and ultimately suicidal for the democratic party to support an armed insurgency within the U.S.  

If Iran Contra couldn't be covered up.  You can bet your ass that shit would be the leakiest of ships.  

Then you would have politicians run the risk of being accused of high treason.

Higher chance of a military coup or an assasination attempt


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 19, 2020)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> I don't think so.  It's WAY too risky and ultimately suicidal for the democratic party to support an armed insurgency within the U.S.
> 
> If Iran Contra couldn't be covered up.  You can bet your ass that shit would be the leakiest of ships.
> 
> ...



I forgot to mention that some of, although I don’t think all, of the military would be on their side as well.

So a military coup mixed with an insurgency I guess.

Either way it may sound crazy but all the George Floyd riots would have sounded crazy a year ago.


----------



## gasthekikes1488 (Sep 19, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> Mexicans


All Hispanics are firmly on the left’s side, always has been. You are not one of the clowns who think there’s going to be a “race war”, are you? Certainly not until the right-wing pushovers are cleansed, as everyone else can unite behind that. Nobody wants these wimps around.


Stoneheart said:


> rural whites


These people are kosher cowards and losers who don’t believe in anything and gave up whatever remnants of moral integrity they had had by electing Zion Don. Didn’t a bunch of inbred mick yokels get persecuted for boasting their guns just a few months ago and totally swallow it? Sissy, pathetic wimps. Their tough image is a thin façade. They have nothing to defend so they’re done for.
I’ll say it again that everyone with the slightest bit of sense now understands that no amount of weapons can stop an army of true believers, let alone ones with immense formal and covert institutional power. Sorry but you’re through. If I were you I’d be getting out of the country real quick.


----------



## Stoneheart (Sep 19, 2020)

gasthekikes1488 said:


> All Hispanics are firmly on the left’s side, always has been. You are not one of the clowns who think there’s going to be a “race war”, are you?


there will be a racewar between kikes/niggers and latinos. It has been happening for year on a gang level, BLM trying to burn down churches is only the next step.
Latinos arent leftwing, they just vote blue because alot of them hate the GOP. they will protect their churches and they dont have any guilt fantasies...




gasthekikes1488 said:


> Didn’t a bunch of inbred mick yokels get persecuted for boasting their guns just a few months ago and totally swallow it? Sissy, pathetic wimps.


well "whites" in america, not real whites... i doubt polish, italians and irish will just let their churches burn.

The Anglos, well they are fags and have been for a long time.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Sep 19, 2020)

An actual, honest to goodness civil war would end pretty quickly, since the Democrats would start starving within a month, at best.


----------



## I can't imagine (Sep 19, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I forgot to mention that some of, although I don’t think all, of the military would be on their side as well.
> 
> So a military coup mixed with an insurgency I guess.
> 
> Either way it may sound crazy but all the George Floyd riots would have sounded crazy a year ago.



I think the Floyd situation reveals a lot about why it wouldn't be terribly likely.  Even with all the media and public support you could ask for, and minimal risk of actual death, they got 6-10% of the population to go out for a day or two and chant, a small fraction of that to stick around for longer, and an even smaller fraction of that number to actually engage in any violence.  And again, that was going up against people that were very pointedly _not_ trying to kill them; they've spent the whole time freaking out about tear gas and rubber bullets.  I don't really think these people, who would hypothetically be the front lines of the coming leftist insurgency, are quite going to have the commitment to the idea you might fear.

It's one thing for the PTB to decide these people need to sacrifice themselves for the greater good; it's quite another for them to actually sacrifice themselves.


----------



## gasthekikes1488 (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice wishful thinking. The rat-faced parasite won a long time ago. America has been a kike golem for centuries and will never turn on its hook-nosed overlords, there is no chance whatsoever of that happening because they have complete control over the narrative. Deep in your heart you know this is the truth and you are done for.
This is what happens when you give up your professed values for kike demoncracy and reeedumbs to fornicate, be a sodomite, practice usury, spread heresy and blaspheme God, and then have the gall to call yourself a right-wing conservative. America is irredeemable and needs to be burned down. I can’t wait for the day the new Babylon is turned into ashes.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 20, 2020)

Democrats party might support the BLM\Antifa but given the chance BLM/Antifa will turn on the Democrats. Once that relationship falters, expect Democrats to work with Republicans to save face and safety. The big question is which party decides to remove the other.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Sep 20, 2020)

Sperglord Dante said:


> Where'd you even run to, assuming this scenario becomes true? Cucknada? The European Caliphate? fucking Mexico?
> 
> If shit really went down the drain you'd still be better off in America.


Japan would still be Japan in this case.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 20, 2020)

I'd like to realistically disappear without a trace from modern society, just go live on a farm somewhere and only deal with a few people I like and trust.
 I can give most  2000s-up modern things. Just work hard and have dogs to pet, good food. Just fuck anyone being able to crawl up my ass over anything.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 20, 2020)

Starts with Trump peeing and ends with Trump farting.


----------



## Trig.Point (Sep 20, 2020)

Yugoslavia broke up because of economic issues, however the one thing that fuelled the fighting was the stockpiles of weapons spread throughout certain parts of country. Armories for mobilising reservists existed with way more weapons that would ever have been realistically needed. Also for various reasons the Armories also contained ammunition.

I've always believed this is one of the reasons that in most European countries, while local Armories exist for military reservists, Ammunition is kept in centralised locations. It's also one of the reasons they control military issue ammunition ie 5.56 and 7.62. You can still purchase fully power rifle cartridges, just not ones that can be used in military issue weapons.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 20, 2020)

gasthekikes1488 said:


> Nice wishful thinking. The rat-faced parasite won a long time ago. America has been a kike golem for centuries and will never turn on its hook-nosed overlords, there is no chance whatsoever of that happening because they have complete control over the narrative. Deep in your heart you know this is the truth and you are done for.
> This is what happens when you give up your professed values for kike demoncracy and reeedumbs to fornicate, be a sodomite, practice usury, spread heresy and blaspheme God, and then have the gall to call yourself a right-wing conservative. America is irredeemable and needs to be burned down. I can’t wait for the day the new Babylon is turned into ashes.


oy calm down goy


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 20, 2020)

gasthekikes1488 said:


> They were doomed the moment they surrendered moral authority to the kikes



Agreed. The West has been doomed the moment we surrendered moral authority to the God of Israel, which was during the Edict of Milan in 313 CE.

You're kind of late to the party on the whole "muh Jewish subversion of the White Western culture" angle. The Church Fathers were just the Frankfurt School of the Greco-Roman world and Cultural Marxism is just Christianity 2.0

Karl Marx was more or less wanting to create his own brand of moral religious authority that had the aspects of Christianity that were beneficial to authoritarian rule, but did not have the aspects of divinity and afterlife that could make it a target for the 19th Century equivalents of the  "I Fucking Love Science" skeptic types or give hope to anyone who was a dissident. 

Also, there's the fact that Marx was an atheist shitheel because he was an obsessive little sperg who was into dialectical materialism.



gasthekikes1488 said:


> All Hispanics are firmly on the left’s side, always has been. You are not one of the clowns who think there’s going to be a “race war”, are you? Certainly not until the right-wing pushovers are cleansed, as everyone else can unite behind that. Nobody wants these wimps around.
> 
> These people are kosher cowards and losers who don’t believe in anything and gave up whatever remnants of moral integrity they had had by electing Zion Don. Didn’t a bunch of inbred mick yokels get persecuted for boasting their guns just a few months ago and totally swallow it? Sissy, pathetic wimps. Their tough image is a thin façade. They have nothing to defend so they’re done for.
> I’ll say it again that everyone with the slightest bit of sense now understands that no amount of weapons can stop an army of true believers, let alone ones with immense formal and covert institutional power. Sorry but you’re through. If I were you I’d be getting out of the country real quick.



Obvious active measures are obvious.

Take your demoralization efforts elsewhere, tryhard. You're either a leftist who's trying way too hard to be an alt-right caricature or you're a pretentious (((traditionalist))) faggot who's still trying way too hard.



gasthekikes1488 said:


> Nice wishful thinking. The rat-faced parasite won a long time ago. America has been a kike golem for centuries and will never turn on its hook-nosed overlords, there is no chance whatsoever of that happening because they have complete control over the narrative. Deep in your heart you know this is the truth and you are done for.
> This is what happens when you give up your professed values for kike demoncracy and reeedumbs to fornicate, be a sodomite, practice usury, spread heresy and blaspheme God, and then have the gall to call yourself a right-wing conservative. America is irredeemable and needs to be burned down. I can’t wait for the day the new Babylon is turned into ashes.



God is a kike. For fuck's sake, have you even read The Bible?

The entire Old Testament is more or less the Jewish Torah and Tanakh. The big divergence is the New Testament for the Christians and the Talmud for the Jews and aside from making certain ceremonial laws like circumcision and kosher meats optional for Gentile converts (they didn't even fully abolish it, just declared it optional and superficial) all the New Testament does is reaffirm the Torah and expand those laws to the Gentiles so they can be ruled and oppressed too!!!

To use a trite and autistic metaphor, the New Testament is like DLC for the Torah that allows for Gentile players to join the game.

Conservatism and traditionalist Christianity are Semitic ideologies that worship a kike criminal executed by the Roman legionaries, who were White and pagan.

I say we burn down Jerusalem and rebuild Sodom upon its desecrated ashes.


----------



## unclogged (Sep 22, 2020)

frankly I'm not sure people would get off social media to fight an actual civil war if one were to happen


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 22, 2020)

@*Syaoran Li *Are you serious with the anti-Christian statements or are you sarcastically trying to prove a point?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 22, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> @*Syaoran Li *Are you serious with the anti-Christian statements or are you sarcastically trying to prove a point?



Sarcastically trying to prove a point to the tryhards

I've actually got no problem with Christianity despite my complaints with the Religious Right and the aftermath of their downfall, but the fundies were annoying and the edgelords are worse in that regard because most of them are just closeted fedora atheists who are trying to stay edgy

If you notice, I always invoke these barbs against the same five people every damn time and as a general rule, if they're calling themselves "traditionalist" or raving on about "muh degeneracy" that's how you know you've got a crypto-atheist who traded his fedora for a pilgrim hat.


----------

